

We don't have any records - Someone
http://www.gq.com/news-politics/newsmakers/201211/truck-stop-killer-gq-november-2012

======
Someone
Good story, but not fitting for HN, except for that paragraph on page 5:

 _I finally spoke to a woman and asked if they had a homicide record for a
girl who may have been found in the Martinsburg truck stop during the summer
of 1985._

 _"We don't have any records," she told me._

 _I thought she meant digitized._

 _"I can come down," I said._

 _"We don't have any records."_

 _In the 1990s, the Berkeley County sheriff's department's computer crashed
and burned. The paper records had been destroyed for file space, and so
nothing from the 1980s remained._

That is the best example I have ever seen of the digital dark ages
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_dark_age>) we are facing

